

Malware must die – these people work for your good - Chouma
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/calling-malware-fighters/

======
tet
" The problem of viruses is temporary and will be solved in two years. " –
John McAfee, 1988

~~~
infosecbuzz
John McAfee smokes too many drugs...´Me, 2014´

